# Help a Fellow Golfer



## Oxfordreb22 (Jun 26, 2011)

I am a finalist in the JT Callaway Father's Day contest via facebook:
https://apps.facebook.com/callawaygolfcontest/contests/120131

PLEASE go online and make the quick vote for SEPH ANDERSON (me) every 24 hours now thru Friday and I try and win this major golf contest!

MUCH APPRECIATED GUYS AND GALS!!!


----------



## Tim (Jan 8, 2011)

Why?


The 10 character rule is kinda irritating.
Just sayin.


----------

